# Gelbrandkäferlarven



## Patricia (8. Aug. 2007)

Hallihallo und guten Morgen allerseits,

unsere Gelbrandkäferlarven sind nun schon ca. 4 - 5 cm groß. Gestern habe ich eine ca. 2 Meter von Teich entfernt entdeckt (WIE ist die da überhaupt hingekommen  ) und sie fühlte sich dort sichtlich unwohl. Hab sie ins Wasser gesetzt und dort schwamm sie dann munter weiter. 

Meine Frage ist nun: Wie lange dauert es, bis aus Larve __ Käfer wird? 

Mich würde auch interessieren, wer könnte wem gefährlich werden: Gelbrandkäferlarve / Froschkind (ca. 2,5 cm)???

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## zaphod (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gelbrandkäferlarven*

Hallo Patricia,

tipp doch einfach mal __ Gelbrandkäfer bei Google ein und folge den ersten Links, 
da dürften doch alle Infos drinstehen. 

Eine Entfernung von 2 Metern vom Teich weg zu überwinden ist für ein Tier mit Flügeln kein großes Kuststück , denn wie (fast?) alle Wasserkäfer können auch diese __ fliegen - auch wenn ich manchmal den Eindruck habe, dass sie es nicht unbedingt gerne tun.


----------



## Patricia (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gelbrandkäferlarven*

Hallo Klaas,

die Larve lag 2 Meter vom Teich entfernt und die hat noch keine Flügel ,
deshalb meine Verwunderung....

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## zaphod (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gelbrandkäferlarven*

ups Larve, wollt ich wohl überlesen... , sorry


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gelbrandkäferlarven*

Hi,

die Larven verpuppen sich außerhalb des Wassers 

MfG Frank


----------



## Berndt (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gelbrandkäferlarven*

und die Puppen,

__ fliegen oder kriechen die dann zurück???


Berndt


----------

